# The Expanse: Exklusive Szene aus der dritten Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Expanse: Exklusive Szene aus der dritten Staffel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Expanse: Exklusive Szene aus der dritten Staffel*


----------



## schtonie (15. November 2019)

Es handelt sich um die vierte Staffel.
Daneben erscheint die Serie auf Prime und nicht nur auf DVD...


----------



## Snowhack (17. November 2019)

schtonie schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um die vierte Staffel.
> Daneben erscheint die Serie auf Prime und nicht nur auf DVD...



im Video sind aber Szenen von Staffel 3 zusehen  und die Staffel erschien nun man am 29.11. auf Blu-ray und DVD. *DE*


vielleicht erst mal die News ganz lesen (und richtig)  und das Video dazu schauen. 

Dann bei Beanstandung selber nachforschen, ob es wirklich ein Fehler ist.


----------



## hellm (17. November 2019)

Also ich hab Verständnis für schtonie, hat halt erstmal nicht an eine deutsche Fassung gedacht.
Für Fans der Serie welche gleichzeitig des Englischen mächtig sind, hat die 3. Staffel schließlich schon einen ordentlichen Bart. Betrifft natürlich nur die nicht synchronisierte Fassung. Dazwischen kam dann auch noch die Aufregung um die drohende Einstellung der Serie, ein Aufschrei und Zusammenhalt der Community der in einer Aktion mit einem Flugzeug gipfelte und letztlich vom Amazon Chef erhört wurde. Die Erwartung von Staffel 4 ist es also, was im ersten Moment in den Sinn kommt. Ist so ähnlich als hätte man GOT Fans kurz vor Ende der langen Wartezeit auf Staffel 8 von dem baldigen Release der 7. Staffel erzählt.

An der News selbst ist natürlich nix zu kritteln. Wer wie ich auf die 4. Staffel wartet, wird sich noch mindestens bis zum 13. Dezember gedulden müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

Den Irrtum von schtonie einmal außen vor: Ob man beim Heimvideo-Release einer über anderthalb Jahre alten Staffel (auch die deutsche Fassung ist immerhin auch schon Anfang diesen Jahres gestreamt worden) von einer "exklusiven Szene" sprechen kann, ist doch sehr diskutabel.

Sorry, das Ganze wirkt auf mich leider wie eine sehr konstruierte Newsmeldung, hinter der eigentlich "Anzeige" stehen müsste.


----------



## azzih (17. November 2019)

Allerdings gibts neben der "Newsmeldung" zu der alten 3. Staffel ja bald die 4. Staffel Mitte Dezember auf Amazon Prime. Übrigens sehr zu empfehlen die Serie.


----------



## Cosmas (17. November 2019)

ich bin sehr gespannt und zudem glücklich, das es überhaupt weitergeht, nachdem man ja der Meinung war, diese fantastische Serie absetzen zu müssen.

was die bisherigen Trailer zu Staffel 4 so zeigten lässt hoffen.


----------



## Inras (18. November 2019)

Cosmas schrieb:


> ich bin sehr gespannt und zudem glücklich, das es überhaupt weitergeht, nachdem man ja der Meinung war, diese fantastische Serie absetzen zu müssen.
> 
> was die bisherigen Trailer zu Staffel 4 so zeigten lässt hoffen.



Wie kommt man überhaupt darauf die absetzen zu wollen?! Zuerst wollte die Syfy auf den Müll werfen und dann Amazon? Ich ja nicht so als wäre die Serie beliebt oder so.......
Oder liegt es daran, dass man sowas nicht einfach und billig hinklatschen kann und gewisse Leute den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen?


----------

